# torque specs?



## 149hydro (Nov 28, 2010)

New to the forum and looking for information. I am working on a cub model#149-730-100 with 20 horse Kohler. Is this an 1872 or a 2072? I am guessing it is a 2072 because of the engine size. Also, the series #(1872, 2072), do the first two numbers indicate engine size and the last two the deck size? I have the transmission/rearend out and tore down because the rt axle carrier and the adapter housing, where the hydro pump mounts, had both broken due to bolts coming loose. I have the new/used parts but what I dont have is torque specs for the fasteners. Can anybody help me find these? I was able to find torque specs of off internet but nothing specific to Cub.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

I have found a service manual, in PDF format, that I can send to yuor email, we cant do PDF files on here. Send me a private message with your email and I can send it to you.


----------



## bigdaddyjak (Mar 6, 2011)

if u go to the kohler website, u can download service manuals that have pretty much all the torque specs, wow, this is old, should have looked at the date 1st !


----------

